# Accountants



## paulie100 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, does anyone have recommendations for a great English speaking accountant on the Algarve. Thx


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Accountants in Portugal are Ten a Penny

Most are non-professional and not qualified by any professional accounting body.

Briefly, make sure you engage someone with OTOH certification.

The big problem in Portugal, however, is the lack of consistency in the government's Assessing Practiice. IE two different government assessors will produce, quite frequently, differing assessments for the same situation.


----------



## PC1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you for the reply - doesn't sound too promising! But thanks for the advice.


----------

